# Gnarly Vampire



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*Ok....here's my last new prop for the season. I actually made it over the summer but didn't post it.
Kinda wanted to go for a Salem's Lot Barlow style vamp.*


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great! Assuming you made the head/hands. The eyes and teeth are perfect! Looks really creepy under the lighting too!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

jdubbya said:


> That looks great! Assuming you made the head/hands. The eyes and teeth are perfect! Looks really creepy under the lighting too!


Yep, its all from scratch. I just used a cheap plastic skull for a base and fleshed it all out.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You nailed it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

The facial expression, pose and posture are all working together perfectly. Don't bother buying candy. No one will ring your doorbell.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Freaky! Fantastic job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, stop making such fabulous creatures and making me feel like a slacker

This guy is great and I have to agree - no one is going to make it to your front door:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a lot of pointy teeth!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

THAT is awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love him!
Super creepy cool!


----------

